# Dog Vitamins and Supplements



## prettylola (Nov 13, 2012)

Countless folks take dietary supplements or vitamins. Furthermore, they’re probable to give them to their pets, as well. As many as third of U.S. puppies and cats may get vitamins or supplements. The most regular are multivitamins, supplements to maintain arthritic joints, and fatty acids.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm sorry, and not meaning to be rude.... but what is the point of your posts? Are you asking questions? Giving out information? I just don't get it.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Oh Tracy, thank god, I thought it was just me thinking that! X 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I've been wondering the same thing...


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Hummmm We're really not sure.


----------



## Jaclyn_M (Sep 5, 2012)

Me too. It almost seems like he/she/it is just copying and pasting from (badly translated) encyclopedia entries or magazine articles. I'd almost think this was a spambot, except there are no links/ads in the posts.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes would be nice to know why ?


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Not all people or dogs need supplements if they eat the right foods. The right food will give you the vitamins you need. 

Do you have a chi? Any pets? Are these posts from experience?


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I'm sorry, and not meaning to be rude.... but what is the point of your posts? Are you asking questions? Giving out information? I just don't get it.


I have been wondering the same thing. Just seems weird. Like advertizing something without telling us what they are selling.


----------

